# Local Database Installed?



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2010)

How many people here on TPU have a database server (SQL Server, MySQL, etc.) installed locally on their machine or somewhere accessable on their home network?

If you do, please post what you are using, and include the version if you know it.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 21, 2010)

MySQL 5.something runs on my server.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 21, 2010)

MySQL5.5, and 6.0 going on here.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got XAMPP (w/ MySQL 5.3.1) installed on my box that has Windows Server 2008 Standard

I mainly use XAMPP so I can easily create a MySQL database, & manage things with phpMyAdmin *locally*.

I started learning PHP earlier this year to prepare for a job that I didn't get  

Anyways, XAMPP makes it easy to get a MySQL database going on the local side.  I could debug my stuff locally without having to put it all on a real server.  This way you can work out bugs or test things without people possibly accessing your domain / server while implementing new things.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 22, 2010)

MySQL 5. Just running simple stuff like Wordpress and forums software and administered using phpmyadmin.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 22, 2010)

I run the same thing as Ross, XAMPP with MySQL 5, for various projects and personal use.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 23, 2010)

MySQL 5.0.91

MSSQL 2005, 2008 Express. Latest service packs.

Various uses and testing for both home and work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2010)

Kreij said:


> How many people here on TPU have a database server (SQL Server, MySQL, etc.) installed locally on their machine or somewhere accessable on their home network?
> 
> If you do, please post what you are using, and include the version if you know it.
> 
> Thanks.


I did, and it was MySQL 4 I think.  I tried Oracle and MS SQL Server and both were memory hogs (and Oracle was hopelessly complicated).  MySQL was easy on the hardware and sufficient for my lowly needs (a few small databases used by software running on the server aswell).


----------

